# Sad News



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Tommy's Mother-in-Law, Kim's Mom, passed away yesterday, I know a lot of you know Kim, let's keep her in our thoughts.
charlie


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this. Please pass along my condolences.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

+1



AbuMike said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Please pass along my condolences.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

AbuMike said:


> Very sorry to hear this. Please pass along my condolences.


+2


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Will keep the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

My condolences to Kim and the rest of the family.

Blaine


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry for your families loss.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks to all for your condolences. I will pass them along to Kim. She was very close to her mom and has spent the past 3 years (since her father passed away) taking care of her. 

It was a hard weekend.

Tommy


----------

